# What's the difference between Myprotein Total Protein and Impact Blend?



## gerardflanagan

I did use Total but now I'm going to use Impact purely because I want banana flavour. What is the difference between them? :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Total Protein is a mix of faster and slower release proteins (whey isolate, casein and egg protein) with a small amount of flax and glutamine peptides added. Impact is just an isolate.

I really like MP's Total Protein, especially as the main ingredient in a home made MRP. One of the best budget protein blends out there IMO.


----------



## gerardflanagan

Apparently Impact is 'a blend of Whey Protein Concentrate and Whey Protein Isolate'. http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-protein/impact-blend/

That's why I'm not sure what the difference in application of the two is. :s


----------



## dtlv

gerardflanagan said:


> Apparently Impact is 'a blend of Whey Protein Concentrate and Whey Protein Isolate'. http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-protein/impact-blend/
> 
> That's why I'm not sure what the difference in application of the two is. :s


Hmmm. Have never tried this stuff so can't say what it's like, but I'd say the Impact Blend is gonna be slightly slower release as it's gonna have more total casein than the Total Protein.

Other than that I would use both in similar ways, as an MRP or non workout time shake. Around the workout I'd only want EAAs + BCAAs or an Isolate or Hydrolyzed whey.


----------



## chris1991

Dtlv74 said:


> Hmmm. Have never tried this stuff so can't say what it's like, but I'd say the Impact Blend is gonna be slightly slower release as it's gonna have more total casein than the Total Protein.
> 
> Other than that I would use both in similar ways, as an MRP or non workout time shake. Around the workout I'd only want EAAs + BCAAs or an Isolate or Hydrolyzed whey.


impact blend contains no casein at all, simply whey concentrate and isolates.

To the OP, impact blend only contains forms of whey protein which are fast digesting, and will provide your body with protein for a period of up to about 3 hours; whereas the Total protein contains egg and casein as well, which are slower digesting, so the Total Protein provides protein for a period of upwards of 6 hours or so. Post workout, the Total protein would not be so useful, unless taken with some form of carbohydrate to spike insulin and increase the nutrient uptake.


----------



## hilly

Dtlv74 said:


> Total Protein is a mix of faster and slower release proteins (whey isolate, casein and egg protein) with a small amount of flax and glutamine peptides added. Impact is just an isolate.
> 
> I really like MP's Total Protein, especially as the main ingredient in a home made MRP. One of the best budget protein blends out there IMO.


been thinking of trying this instead of reflex fusion to save a little coin what does it taste like pal


----------



## gerardflanagan

So can I have it as my day time in between meals drink?


----------



## chris1991

which one are you referring to, the impact blend on Total protein? I mean you could use either as your between meal drinks, personally i'd choose the Total Protein out of the two for a shake between meals


----------



## dtlv

chris1991 said:


> impact blend contains no casein at all, simply whey concentrate and isolates.
> 
> To the OP, impact blend only contains forms of whey protein which are fast digesting, and will provide your body with protein for a period of up to about 3 hours; whereas the Total protein contains egg and casein as well, which are slower digesting, so the Total Protein provides protein for a period of upwards of 6 hours or so. Post workout, the Total protein would not be so useful, unless taken with some form of carbohydrate to spike insulin and increase the nutrient uptake.


Yeah my bad, I didn't read the product description properly and read it as something it wasn't 

Concentrate and Isolate blends I don't really get, and just think a straight Isolate is better. IMO.



hilly said:


> been thinking of trying this instead of reflex fusion to save a little coin what does it taste like pal


It's quite mild, blends pretty well. In truth I don't think I've tasted it without also blending in some fruit and a few other things - always used it as a mrp shake.


----------



## gerardflanagan

I don't really understand where people would use Impact Blend? It seems you'd use total protein for MRP, pure isolate for post workout shake and casein for evening?! I don't get where Impact Blend is a better option than any of them.


----------



## gerardflanagan

I don't really understand where people would use Impact Blend? It seems you'd use total protein for MRP, pure isolate for post workout shake and casein for evening?! I don't get where Impact Blend is a better option than any of them.


----------



## HJL

Unflavoured 4.5kg for 31 quid nuff said!

i have no idea of the diferences between the two other ones.


----------



## gerardflanagan

I don't get where people would use Impact Blend though. It seems you'd use total protein for MRP, pure isolate for post workout shake and casein for evening?!


----------



## myprotein

[No message]


----------



## gerardflanagan

Thanks for the reply. Shouldn't you just use pure isolate after training rather than impact blend?


----------



## myprotein

gerardflanagan said:


> Thanks for the reply. Shouldn't you just use pure isolate after training rather than impact blend?


Hi,

In a perfect world something like Peptopro or hydro whey would be the ultimate PWO. However, for by far the majority of trainers our Impact Blend would be perfectly adequate PWO.

Bottom line is it depends on how advanced you want to push your supplement regime.

MP


----------



## hilly

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> In a perfect world something like Peptopro or hydro whey would be the ultimate PWO. However, for by far the majority of trainers our Impact Blend would be perfectly adequate PWO.
> 
> Bottom line is it depends on how advanced you want to push your supplement regime.
> 
> MP


are pepto and hydro complete proteins mate?


----------



## gerardflanagan

Well, I've got MP isolate, malto, l-glutamine and fine oats. I've also got Impact Blend. So what should I have out of those post work out?


----------

